# Albino burm x green 100% het albino green = what



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

I tried working this out but got a tangled up and my bain crashed :? :?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You will get:

50% albino het green
50% double het albino and green


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks mate!  i had an idea that was it but then my brain exploded :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

In theory you should be able to produce some albino greens from that pairing as you have a green het albino and an albino so to my way of thinking you would get albino het green,green het albino,albino green and normal double het green and albino

So if my brain is working this out right

25%normal double het
25% green het albino
25% albino het green
25% albino green


----------



## Ukjay (Mar 1, 2005)

reticulatus hit the button on the head that it will be a 50/50 split of albino het green and double het albino and green  hope this helps


ryan bud to get a 25% ratio the way you worked it you would need a green het albino bred to an albino het green


----------

